# Can I brag on my brother?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I actually designed it as a buck house, but we're using it for the chickens until we can build a real barn. My brother did most of the work. A lot of us helped to paint and move it. My family is awesome. :clap:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

that looks awesome...good job


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Absolutely you can! That looks really nice and it is wonderful that he did that for your buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a good brother...and a great job he did.... :thumb: :hi5: :clap:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That looks pretty awesome.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I was going to build it myself and it would have turned out rather ramshackle, I think. He had tons of good ideas.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That looks Great!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

I FB too much as this is a "like" worthy post! Awesome build, good job


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks everyone! I was going to build it myself and it would have turned out rather ramshackle, I think. He had tons of good ideas.


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks awesome!!! :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you! The chickens have learned to sleep in it now - Hooray! No more chicken fetching! :clap:


----------



## catchmeaway (Jan 23, 2011)

:hi5: Looks good. Glad you made it colorful. I love color!


----------

